# 2013 Felt F1 Frameset Questions



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the following? 


Does the 2013 F1 Frame Kit has internal brake cable routing?
Does the 2013 F1 Frame Kit have the 24mm bottom bracket reducers already installed?

The 2013 F1 full build has the 24mm reducers listed, but the frame kit does not. I have a shimano crank, so just curious. I know there are other options but just trying to see if it is already there.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Madone SIX said:


> Does anyone know the following?
> 
> 
> Does the 2013 F1 Frame Kit has internal brake cable routing?
> ...


The F1 does not use internal brake cable routing.
The F1 framekit includes Shimano reducers for the BB30 bearings but they are not installed in the frame.

-SD


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F1 does not use internal brake cable routing.
> The F1 framekit includes Shimano reducers for the BB30 bearings but they are not installed in the frame.
> 
> -SD


Thanks SD. A few more questions if you do not mind. How compliant is the F series from your perspective? Does it ride well for long days in the saddle?

What do you feel is the best seat post to pair with the F1 frameset?

Any changes in 2014?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Madone SIX said:


> Thanks SD. A few more questions if you do not mind. How compliant is the F series from your perspective? Does it ride well for long days in the saddle?
> 
> What do you feel is the best seat post to pair with the F1 frameset?
> 
> Any changes in 2014?


The F1 rides lively and smooth but I would stop short of calling it compliant. Perhaps against other bikes in the high STW category but not against our Z-series. 

The best seatpost is the the one that matches your saddle position and offers the ride quality you are looking for. Velonews provides a great resource if you are looking for compliance or vibration absorbing qualities. Do a search of their site to find the data. I think it was FSA (compliance) and Ritchey (vibration reduction) atop the results but double check as my memory isn't what it used to be.

The F1 was discontinued in 2014 and we introduced an all new material and molding process to create the sub 1000g F FRD frameset.

-SD


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The F1 rides lively and smooth but I would stop short of calling it compliant. Perhaps against other bikes in the high STW category but not against our Z-series.
> 
> The best seatpost is the the one that matches your saddle position and offers the ride quality you are looking for. Velonews provides a great resource if you are looking for compliance or vibration absorbing qualities. Do a search of their site to find the data. I think it was FSA (compliance) and Ritchey (vibration reduction) atop the results but double check as my memory isn't what it used to be.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick responses. Last question, how would you rate the 2013 F1 vs the 2014 F2 in terms of compliance and STW and overall ride quality?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Madone SIX said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. Last question, how would you rate the 2013 F1 vs the 2014 F2 in terms of compliance and STW and overall ride quality?


similar


----------

